
Remote teaching using Wacom tablet and Inkscape - oandrei
Because of the virus, I wanted to share my solution for remote collaboration and teaching: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;amkhlv&#x2F;mathpump3<p>Professor uses Wacom and Inkscape to draw a picture, which is incrementally transmitted to students&#x27; computers. Students, those who have Wacom, may interact. Or just watch. Transmission happens every time the svg file is saved. Transmission requires a RabbitMQ server, which can be easily set up. Basically, a class needs one person who knows Linux, to set up the server.<p>It is intended for scientific collaboration or teaching in small groups of people. I am now using it for teaching my QFT class, although it only has 5 students. In principle, it should scale, but I have not tried it for large groups...
======
oandrei
Drawing with Wacom in Inkscape is a pleasure, once you get used to it. In some
sense, it is more convenient than using a physical blackboard. Although, some
training is needed...

